# What fixture



## Trebor127 (3 Mar 2015)

I'm thinking of using a heated propagator I have to grown some plants before I plant them to save a bit of cash...

I don't think I am able to place near a window at the minute so I am thinking of using a desk lamp... http://www.amazon.co.uk/LLOYTRON-Ho...UTF8&qid=1425385948&sr=1-2&keywords=desk+lamp

What bulb would you reccomend for this? I have read that a 6500 CFL would be good but not sure what wattage would be ok. I was looking at the 13w but it is 65w equivalent, would this cause any issues in the fixture or should I go for a lower wattage?


----------



## dw1305 (4 Mar 2015)

Hi all,





Trebor127 said:


> I was looking at the 13w but it is 65w equivalent, would this cause any issues in the fixture or should I go for a lower wattage?


That should be fine. Your plants have access to 400ppm CO2, so light intensity is less of an issue. 

Because it is an angle-poise lamp you can just adjust it to the "right" height. You will need to judge the "right height" by plant the look of the plants.

Because it is an E14 fitting ("small Edison screw") you have a wide choice of lamps.

cheers Darrel


----------



## parotet (4 Mar 2015)

I agree with Darrel, I have successfully grown lots of aquarium plants emersed with any kind of light.... Moderate shade (no added light), low light, high light, etc. IMO powerful lights only make sense for wabi kusa bowls in which you look for compact growth (or much better, you want to avoid leggy plants). When I'm using propagators for multiplying purposes, I just want to grow 3-4 cm stems, then I move them to the tank, therefore any light than can play this role is fine for me.

Jordi


----------

